# Crazy weather last night!



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I think our heatwave is finally over. We had a storm roll in last night, right when I was going to grill some chicken for dinner of course. Timmy and I took a walk this morning and there were three tree crews on the other side of our neighborhood cleaning up fallen trees, geesh! I can't believe we didn't lose power last night with all those limbs down. Thankfully Timmy wasn't phased by all the lightning and thunder that was his first real storm. I'm so happy the humidity is way down and we won't be in triple digit temps today what a relief.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I hear ya Jen. Same here for three days. We stay the hell in Molly and I when it's this hot humid and pollution count high. That's good he handled the storm well. It can be a real nightmare for some dogs.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

That Storm hit CT between last night and this morning. I drove to work VERY slowly this morning, barely able to see 10 ft in front of me. 
It stopped raining in the AM, but is still dark out.


----------



## LJS58 (Mar 23, 2012)

We are on Long Island, and had some crazy thunderstorms this morning and afternoon. I was worried how Joey would react, but he seemed ok until the power flashed off and on, triggering the door bell to ring. That started him barking. Overall, he did ok for his first thunderstorm. We did try to distract him by playing tug, etc. Any other ideas in case his next storm encounter doesn't go as well?


----------

